# Are Metal Combs Better? Slicker brush?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm curious. If it's not then I won't get one. I personally don't want to pay too much for a comb so I've been looking at some on Amazon. I'm starting to realize that a moisturized coat is static free. I originally thought the metal was better regarding static. Anywho if it's not better ill use what I have. What's your opinion on clicker brushes?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I only use a metal comb on Zooey's mustache. I use a slicker with plastic covered tips from Petco on the rest of her body. That's it. Since she's not a show dog, I'm not worried about damaging her hair--just making sure she's tangle free. When I first got her, I tried a bunch of fancy, expensive products before realizing that a slicker brush and Earthbath work even better for us.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Alot depends on your dogs coat type. But I couldn't be without my Greyhound metal comb with a handle and my little metal mustache comb from CC. I got them at a dog show but seen online. I love my round Chris Christensen slicker brush and his smallest (tiny) square slicker too. They help with mats. I mainly use round slicker for smoothing out Sammie's thicker coat in a puppy cut. 

There are many good threads with photos on combs and brushes used here.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to get a slicker brush as well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

HK---
about the Slicker----my male has a thick puppy cut coat so slicker is good for him. penn is a silky longer coat and I read a slicker can cause breakage. So I use a small one around her legs and feet only. :thumbsup: The comb then goes through legs/feet easier, slicker remove tangles. Use it gently. 

I am still learning---so use past threads on brushes/combs. Lots of info.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is my favorite slicker - I don't have to worry about the pins hurting. 
Oh My Dog Boutique + spa : Scottsdale Arizona > Online Store 

I have the mini and the small.

I think any coat can get static-y , regardless of moisture, etc. Anti-stat will be your best best friend - but honestly, i don't bother using it on a pet maltese, it's the show dogs I worry about, because the static can break coat


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

A soft pin slicker. :thumbsup: Never seen one. Thanks!! Your right my dogs hate the slicker! :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The only thing I would ever use a slicker on is the fringe of my Persian carpets! :HistericalSmiley: (don't laugh, it works).
I do love the metal combs. I have one flea comb I have had for at least 30 yrs for the face---it is broken, mended w/blue electrical tape because I don't think they make them quite this good anymore! I bought it at a show in Windsor, UK yrs. ago. I have bought 3 more mustache combs since then & don't like any of them---moral= buy one you really like & get a few!:thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love my Greyhound metal combs. Sandi, I use a CC slicker on both girls all the time. Love it for the legs and feet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I love my Greyhound metal combs. Sandi, I use a CC slicker on both girls all the time. Love it for the legs and feet.


Me too! I love them for legs and feet. I have 3 sizes and shapes. Really cuts down combing the tangles. 

Kathy--Do you use the tiny one we got?


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Is greyhound the brand or type? I checked Amazon and they showed me several metal combs.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is my favorite slicker - I don't have to worry about the pins hurting.
> Oh My Dog Boutique + spa : Scottsdale Arizona > Online Store
> 
> I have the mini and the small.
> ...


Holy cow! I followed the link because I've never had a slicker brush. I always thought they were too harsh. Was willing to try one for $9.00, however they want $12.99 for shipping. WHAT????? :w00t: I backed right out of there. I guess they feel Kansas is far, far away. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

What size and thickness did you all buy? I see fine/course, medium/course, course by itself, and sure there are others.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Those are the brushes and combs I have, from left to right the first 4 ones are necessary for me and the others just add on.

CC mini wooden brush in pink (love it, works great on mats)
Regular comb and mustashe comb
Tail comb
Mini flea comb for eye cleaning
CC regular wooden brush in blue 
Oblong Madan (use while blow drying)
Mini slicker (have used it once)
Regular Madan (never use it)


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/186866-combs.html#post3161426

Try this thread for GH comb info.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Those are the brushes and combs I have, from left to right the first 4 ones are necessary for me and the others just add on.
> 
> CC mini wooden brush in pink (love it, works great on mats)
> Regular comb and mustashe comb
> ...


I too love the first bush too. it is my fav go to. and the GH comb. Then slicker for legs.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Me too! I love them for legs and feet. I have 3 sizes and shapes. Really cuts down combing the tangles.
> 
> Kathy--Do you use the tiny one we got?


Yes, I love it for the face, feet and matts:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

HK---my tools, and love the baby washcloths and finger pads for dental cleaning. 

Some size info for combs on below thread. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/186866-combs.html#post3161426

Pretty sure Greyhound brand is German but my small one is from Chris Christensen booth (?) at dog show and its same thing to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks. I'll buy a fine/course. Thanks for sharing tool pictures.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> HK---my tools, and love the baby washcloths and finger pads for dental cleaning.
> 
> Some size info for combs on below thread.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/186866-combs.html#post3161426
> ...


Oh I see my missing brush:HistericalSmiley: lol...


----------

